# Electrician?



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone have any positive recommendations for an electrician? Need someone to check out the circuit for my irrigation well. Pump and relay check out fine but circuit trips every time there is a lightning storm. I suspect a grounding problem.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

try Steve Joiner @ Joiner Electric- located in Bellview....good people and good service!


----------

